# I hate this team



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

We've lost to just about every crappy short-handed Eastern team at home this year. How many years do Portland fans have to wait for a team we can cheer for??

Now I wish we hadn't made all of those come from behind victories so we'd be in better shape for a draft pick.

I wish Paul Allen would just move this crappy sorry excuse for a team to another city. It's a disgrace.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Then don't watch. You have a team you can cheer for, you choose not to. I suggest you move on, if a basketball team can create such a powerful emotion as hate from you.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Martell for 3.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

go root for the winterhawks or something then. or better yet the lakers.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

This team is such a joke. Brandon Roy our rookie savior can't even hit a jump shot and more athetlic players blow by him at will on defense, and the rest of the bunch play like a bunch of retarded slugs.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay, the fact that you say he can't hit a jumper clearly shows you aren't even watching tonights game. 

You constantly throw out words like hate, retarded, stupid, idiots, and all kinds of juvenille names in regards to our team. Could you possibly grow up?

There are a lot of posters here who don't like certain things. But at least they can express themselves in a clear and concise manner. Perhaps you could, instead of making multiple posts about the same subject in a rather barbaric style, step back and learn a thing or two in regards to how to express yourself.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Tonight was probably Roy's best game shooting wise, so I am going to assume you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

This team is out of synch offensively and absolutely disgraceful on defense lately. I'll still root for them, but it seems like for every one step forward, this team finds a way to take two back.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not the team you should hate, it's the coach and his "star"


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Suggested reading for all...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I know where you are coming from. This team, at best, is mediocre. Roy puts up solid numbers, but doesn't play with any fire. He gets by with his high bball IQ, but attack the basket more than once in a game!!

Hopefully next season we'll have a decent team. I can only take so much mediocrity.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer fans are spoiled....Spoiled rotten in fact. We go for so long being a playoff team, and when it gets time t rebuild (all teams have to at some point) we cry like spoiled brats.

Get over it guys...right now we are on pace for 33 wins, which is 12 game sbetter than last year. Which is a 57% improvement over last year. Freakin babies. 

And dont't bring the "if we still had" BS argument into play. Go ahead look at whos there.

Stoudamire...Sucks
Anderson...Sucks
Bonzi Wells...3rd team in as many years...ohh yeah and he's not very good anymore.
Rasheed is the only former still active Blazer that's worth beans at this point.

If you are dissappointed in this team at this point of this season then it's your own damn fault for having too high of expectations. Most "Experts" figured we'd be the worst team in the nba this season, we are nowhere near that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that would be one of them personal attacks...

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Blazer fans are spoiled....Spoiled rotten in fact. We go for so long being a playoff team, and when it gets time t rebuild (all teams have to at some point) we cry like spoiled brats.
> 
> Get over it guys...right now we are on pace for 33 wins, which is 12 game sbetter than last year. Which is a 57% improvement over last year. Freakin babies.
> 
> ...



You said the magic word.....rebuild. Rebuilding is great if they don't do it with Dixon and Magloire on the floor for as many minutes as they get. Losing is tough, but it's easier to take if you see progress in the younger players. Aldridge is learning what exactly?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

They were absolutely HORRIBLE tonight. There is no question about that. I wonder if Zach was sick or something, because he looked like he had no energy at all. We have zero inside game if he isn't on and that was the case tonight. *Very *disappointing game.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> And dont't bring the "if we still had" BS argument into play. Go ahead look at whos there.
> 
> Stoudamire...Sucks
> Anderson...Sucks
> ...


Players get old. Pretty much all of the 77 championship team sucks now, especially Walton. 

Smart teams trade their aging stars for younger talent. Stupid teams trade their aging stars for aging non-stars (and then let those contracts expire).



> If you are dissappointed in this team at this point of this season then it's your own damn fault for having too high of expectations. Most "Experts" figured we'd be the worst team in the nba this season, we are nowhere near that.


Actually, I'd say we are fairly close to that. 

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It depends on what their purpose of playing those guys is. I like ALdridge as much as the next guy, but I don't think that right now he makes as inherantly better if at all...especially if you look at his Fouls per minute numbers> Experience would certainly help. Dixon at least gives us a little flicker of a spark at times. I wish Both DIxon and Magloire were gone, or playing less. but I bet we'd be less successful than we are right now. Tehn We'd really have to llisten to the bridge jumpers whining about the team.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I know Roy scored a few points tonight, but what is up with him? Most of the time on offense he is just standing around on the perimter, watching the ball movement. He isn't moving, isn't trying to cut to the basket, and isn't doing much of anything. I thought he was a hard-charging, give-it-all kind of guy, but most of the time he looks uninterested except when he has the ball in his hands. What the heck is going on?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no problem with the losses. The thing that ticks me off is that Nate spends time giving playing time to guys who aren't even part of the future, every night instead of guys who are. I could give a rats *** about Jamaal Magloire, getting trade value for him (I would rather just let his contract expire for salary cap purposes), or helping him get to a team he wants to play for. I am a Portland Trailblazer fan not a Jamaal Magloire fan. This team is going no where with him, but it could be if the playing time was going towards building the future. You know what would have happened had Aldridge played? The Blazers would have lost. The EXACT same result. The same in Utah, and when we lost here with Toronto. But Aldridge would have been learning and improving. Not sitting watching a guy who has no future here play. Please note he also sits Joel down for the longest times as well in favor of Magloire, which totally blows my mind because when we need stops, Joel is the guy we need in there. 

It has got to the point where Nate is so completely predictable in his rotation, and that is now why the Blazer games are predictable as to when they are going to fall apart and let the game slip away. It happens every time when the lineup is: Dixon, Webster, Outlaw, Magloire and "Random point guard who gets stiffed into trying to make that non functional unit work". The Blazers get outsized, outrebounded, out efforted and make a lot of turnovers and its over. Please stop the madness and keep 2 starters on the floor at all times. Pleeeese...


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> We've lost to just about every crappy short-handed Eastern team at home this year. How many years do Portland fans have to wait for a team we can cheer for??
> 
> Now I wish we hadn't made all of those come from behind victories so we'd be in better shape for a draft pick.
> 
> I wish Paul Allen would just move this crappy sorry excuse for a team to another city. It's a disgrace.


THEN STOP POSTING AND GO AWAY. This is not a personal attack towards whoever that is...but an attack to all who hate the Blazers. Jump on someone elses bandwagon then...

Great thread for a Blazer Board. What a joke.

It seriously makes me sick that someone would even start a thread like this...are we frustrated, yes. Does that mean that we turn our back on a young team...no. I'm just as upset as the next Blazer fan, but hey it's one game., albeit a bad one...but there's always another game.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Actually, I'd say we are fairly close to that.
> 
> barfo


Based on Stadings...9th worst I guess being barelky in the bottom 3rd makes us close.

Check with me again at the end of january though this month has an uygly ugly schedule for us.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

no REAL blazer fans wishes the team would move. This is just a trollish move by yega, trying to bait people into an argument that he'll never respond to.

I stand by my comment that barfo deleted. We've seen this guy before, and while I have no solid proof he is the guy, 3 of my best friends agree.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> We've lost to just about every crappy short-handed Eastern team at home this year. How many years do Portland fans have to wait for a team we can cheer for??
> 
> Now I wish we hadn't made all of those come from behind victories so we'd be in better shape for a draft pick.
> 
> I wish Paul Allen would just move this crappy sorry excuse for a team to another city. It's a disgrace.


Yawn.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

How did I miss the stinking similarity....:eek8: 

Oh well I am sure he'll eventually do something foolish like always and get banned again.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Check with me again at the end of january though this month has an uygly ugly schedule for us.


Sadly true. But maybe we'll rise up against good competition (or, more realistically, maybe they'll overlook us and let us steal a couple of wins).

barfo


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Hap said:


> no REAL blazer fans wishes the team would move. This is just a trollish move by yega, trying to bait people into an argument that he'll never respond to.
> 
> I stand by my comment that barfo deleted. We've seen this guy before, and while I have no solid proof he is the guy, 3 of my best friends agree.


I don't recall any posters, although my memory is not solid at this time, being guys or gals, overreacting this much, especially not 3 times a day at least.

I am under the impression this is someone entirely new, but again, my mind is not solid, certainly not as much as yours (since you are a guy), and I have had 3 brownies.


(that was far too fun, and makes me question the ease at which I get amused.)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I know Roy scored a few points tonight, but what is up with him? Most of the time on offense he is just standing around on the perimter, watching the ball movement. He isn't moving, isn't trying to cut to the basket, and isn't doing much of anything. I thought he was a hard-charging, give-it-all kind of guy, but most of the time he looks uninterested except when he has the ball in his hands. What the heck is going on?


It's called teh Zach affect. The players, confidence is jarred by the "Get Zach the Ball" Gamelan, Juan is the only player who isn't hesitant to take a shot or go to the rim with the ball when Zach is on the floor.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I don't recall any posters, although my memory is not solid at this time, being guys or gals, overreacting this much, especially not 3 times a day at least.
> 
> I am under the impression this is someone entirely new, but again, my mind is not solid, certainly not as much as yours (since you are a guy), and I have had 3 brownies.
> 
> ...


Mixum anyone?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Like my man said- No REAL Blazer fan wants them to move! We were projected to be the worse team in the NBA. If you hate the team enough for them to move, then you don't need to post on here anymore. This is purely a weak attack on a team in a rebuilding mode. Support the team or step off. We don't need ya'! Close this thread!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Mixum anyone?


No thanks...had way to much of that virus already.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Sadly true. But maybe we'll rise up against good competition (or, more realistically, maybe they'll overlook us and let us steal a couple of wins).
> 
> barfo


JUst for the sche-heck of it.

We have 50 games left. 15 of them are against the EC teams, whick leaves [drumrollllllll] 35 games againt the west. Which kinda frightens me a bit due to the tight grouping of the west. 

I don't think we will end up the worst team in the nba but if you look at the reamining schedule I think somewhere between 9 and 14 more wins is very likely.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

One good thing about Mixum, he sure could get you all posting:clap2: 

Who was whining about the board being dead the other day.........:wahmbulance: :biggrin:


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Like my man said- No REAL Blazer fan wants them to move! We were projected to be the worse team in the NBA. If you hate the team enough for them to move, then you don't need to post on here anymore. This is purely a weak attack on a team in a rebuilding mode. Support the team or step off. We don't need ya'! Close this thread!


I agree close the thread, delete it...do whatever you want with it before you end up suspending my account on this forum because of what i might say towards that guy...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheesh. Many have gotten upset at my post, but I'm sure there are many blazer fans out there that have similar sentiments. We suffered through years of stand-around, play with no strategy or heart, lollygag basketball with Damon, Derek, Rasheed and Dale Davis. 

Now we've completly revitlized the team with young hard-nosed character guys, we got a coach who idolizes Jerry Sloan, and what do we see? THE SAME OLD CRAP!

I guess what makes me most upset is that the Blazers tricked us into thinking they had something. But now that I look back at the previous season, I remember they had a similar streach early in the year that had us thinking they had good chemistry. It was just an illiusion. 

Retarded slug is the perfect term to describe these guys. The way they just throw it away to the other team, don't run any plays, stand around, watch guys blow past them for the lay-up.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hasoos, Talkhard, Schilly, Mediocre Man and others have made, in this thread and elsewhere, specific criticisms and suggestions. I am not saying I always agree, I don't, sometimes I think they are dead wrong, but all these comments are in the context of fans who want to see the team improve and win. We just don't all agree on how to do it. Which is fine.

yega hates this team. He/she/it wants them to leave town. 

When I hate a team, like the Lakers, I want them to lose. And the more heartbreaking or humiliating the loss the better.

So I have to concluce that yega is happy right now. 

But I would ask, if he/she/it hates the team and wants them to leave town, why post on a *Portland Trail Blazers *board?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Sheesh. Many have gotten upset at my post, but I'm sure there are many blazer fans out there that have similar sentiments. We suffered through years of stand-around, play with no strategy or heart, lollygag basketball with Damon, Derek, Rasheed and Dale Davis.
> 
> Now we've completly revitlized the team with young hard-nosed character guys, we got a coach who idolizes Jerry Sloan, and what do we see? THE SAME OLD CRAP!
> 
> ...



One would hope that a coach that idolized Sloan would run a better, more efficient offense. Sloan also let Stockton and Malone run.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> One would hope that a coach that idolized Sloan would run a better, more efficient offense. Sloan also let Stockton and Malone run.


Too bad we don't have Stockton or Malone.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> Sheesh. Many have gotten upset at my post, but I'm sure there are many blazer fans out there that have similar sentiments. We suffered through years of stand-around, play with no strategy or heart, lollygag basketball with Damon, Derek, Rasheed and Dale Davis.
> 
> Now we've completly revitlized the team with young hard-nosed character guys, we got a coach who idolizes Jerry Sloan, and what do we see? THE SAME OLD CRAP!
> 
> ...



If the Blazer "tricked" you into anything then you are incredibly nieve...and that's putting it nicely. 

You're obviously a bandwagon fan...why don't you go jump on someone elses bandwagon?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TLo said:


> Too bad we don't have Stockton or Malone.



Most on here think Zach is a great player. He plays a lot like Malone....except for his running ability....Jack would be fabulous on pick and roll plays. He has a very good mid range jumper, and Sergio is very good on that play because he draws the defense to him then dishes the ball to a cutting Magloire. None of our players are as good as Stockton or Malone, but they are good enough to run the same offense.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

crandc said:


> Hasoos, Talkhard, Schilly, Mediocre Man and others have made, in this thread and elsewhere, specific criticisms and suggestions. I am not saying I always agree, I don't, sometimes I think they are dead wrong, but all these comments are in the context of fans who want to see the team improve and win. We just don't all agree on how to do it. Which is fine.
> 
> yega hates this team. He/she/it wants them to leave town.
> 
> ...


I hate the team, meaning this current squad and how they play together. I do believe there are salvageable parts to this squad, and perhaps a shuffling of the rotation would do some good.

I don't demand a lot of wins for this young squad, just effort and solid play.

I don't really want the Blazers to leave town, but I wish to God they would put a solid team together. I'm beside myself trying to figure out how we can have a completly revolution in player personnell yet see the same stand around brand of basketball we had with our previous generation. 

And just to clarify for you, I am actually a Yeti.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Most on here think Zach is a great player. He plays a lot like Malone....except for his running ability...


He's NOTHING like Malone. Watch some classic Jazz games and you'll see the stark differences in their games. Malone was a good defender, ran the break and had a pretty fast first step for a PF. He also set good picks and passed fairly well.

Doesn't sound at all like Zbo to me.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Sheesh. Many have gotten upset at my post, but I'm sure there are *many blazer fans* out there that have similar sentiments. *We* suffered through years of stand-around, play with no strategy or heart, lollygag basketball with Damon, Derek, Rasheed and Dale Davis.
> 
> Now *we've* completly revitlized the team with young hard-nosed character guys, *we* got a coach who idolizes Jerry Sloan, and what do *we* see? THE SAME OLD CRAP!
> 
> I guess what makes me most upset is that the Blazers tricked *us* into thinking they had something. But now that I look back at the previous season, I remember they had a similar streach early in the year that had *us* thinking they had good chemistry. It was just an illiusion.


With the size of the fanbase, you could apply the line about *many blazer fans* feeling some way about most any viewpoint regarding the team. 

I don't think there is any doubt that your points in this thread place you in a tiny minority around here. Most of us posted this preseason about expecting up and down struggles and another losing season this year... youth + turnover + not great overall talent are the obvious reasons why. Given that most here were expecting what we're now seeing, it shouldn't come as a surprise that no one wants to hold hands as you look for a cliff to jump off.

Given health and another good offseason, next year will be the first in years that I'll be expecting the club to at least flirt with 500... and time is on their side.

STOMP


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Schilly said:


> *Blazer fans are spoiled....Spoiled rotten in fact.* We go for so long being a playoff team, and when it gets time t rebuild (all teams have to at some point) we cry like spoiled brats.
> 
> Get over it guys...right now we are on pace for 33 wins, which is 12 game sbetter than last year. Which is a 57% improvement over last year. Freakin babies.
> 
> ...



Bing. Couldn't be said better, in this case.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i see it mixum=yega

i predicted 30 to 35 wins, I dont know what happened maybe the flu bug hit us these last few games or the team was hungover and the celtics werent(very likely). THe loses dont bother me that much I predicted also that we would get the 5th slot in the draft lotto and leap into the top 3. We will see how they do next game.

but posters that say they hate the team and want them to leave should be igged.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Brandon Roy our rookie savior


Rookie Savior is an oxymoron....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> We've lost to just about every crappy short-handed Eastern team at home this year. How many years do Portland fans have to wait for a team we can cheer for??


Funny... but my support for the team doesn't hinge on wins. I won't blow smoke up anyone's *** and say life is good in Portland right now, because clearly it is not. But this IS a ceam we can cheer for. They just have a lot more work to do before they become truly competitive.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh... and as for Dixon and Magloire getting major minutes, I have noticed it too. In fact, I don't think Jack played AT ALL during the 4th quarter of Friday's game vs. Philadelphia.

Dixon and Magloire are getting major minutes. The trade deadline is fast approaching. You do the math.

Believe it or not, we fans don't always know as much as we like to think we know about what's going on with our team. I would recommend waiting at least until the trade deadline before jumping off one of Portland's many famed bridges.

PBF


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> We've lost to just about every crappy short-handed Eastern team at home this year.


please start following the Blazers before you start another complaining thread. here is the Blazers' record against the East, in Portland

NOV
NJ: W
Indiana: L (not short-handed)

DEC
ORL: L (not short-handed)
ATL: L (not short-handed)
TOR: L
PHI: L (not short-handed)

JAN
BOS: L

1-6 is not a good record, but most of the losses were not against short-handed teams.

less whining please


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blakejack said:


> please start following the Blazers before you start another complaining thread. here is the Blazers' record against the East, in Portland
> 
> NOV
> NJ: W
> ...



Actually only Indiana and Orlando weren't short handed

Toronto was without Bosh
Atlanta was without Marvin Williams and Josh Childress
Philly was without Chris Webber....and AI was recently traded
Boston was without Pierce


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Believe it or not, we fans don't always know as much as we like to think we know about what's going on with our team. I would recommend waiting at least until the trade deadline before jumping off one of Portland's many famed bridges.
> 
> PBF


How many years have we been using that excuse now?:wahmbulance:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Todd said:


> How many years have we been using that excuse now?:wahmbulance:


At least 3 by my count.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

boo hoo...

stop crying. were rebuilding, and imo doing an okay (although not great) job at doing so.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> were rebuilding



We've been saying that for 3 years too.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Todd said:


> We've been saying that for 3 years too.


IMO, we are done rebuilding. There may be some tweaking to do to balance things out for the long haul (there always is), but I believe the major rebuilding effort is over. Now the kids just need to get some experience under their belt (and Nate needs to pull his head out, and Patterson / Pritchard need to get their grubby little fingers outta Nate's cookie-jar).

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> IMO, we are done rebuilding. There may be some tweaking to do to balance things out for the long haul (there always is), but I believe the major rebuilding effort is over. Now the kids just need to get some experience under their belt (and Nate needs to pull his head out, and Patterson / Pritchard need to get their grubby little fingers outta Nate's cookie-jar).
> 
> PBF


Hey PBF, hope you and the kids had a great Xmas.

Except for major reservations I have at center backup for Joel, I would be okay with an addition by subtraction approach this year.

If you see this as a basically finished product, who do you see playing which positions and where, in the end?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Actually only Indiana and Orlando weren't short handed
> 
> Toronto was without Bosh
> Atlanta was without Marvin Williams and Josh Childress
> ...


Chris Webber? That's like saying we were without Darius Miles...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Chris Webber? That's like saying we were without Darius Miles...




It might be if Miles was playing and then suddenly got hurt. Miles has been out all year


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It might be if Miles was playing and then suddenly got hurt. Miles has been out all year


And we're still without him..all year.

Chris Webber is better gone than there was my point.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Hey PBF, hope you and the kids had a great Xmas.
> 
> Except for major reservations I have at center backup for Joel, I would be okay with an addition by subtraction approach this year.
> 
> If you see this as a basically finished product, who do you see playing which positions and where, in the end?


Thanks, MARIS. We did. But its wasnt the magical type of Christmas we would have liked to have had.

Its hard to answer your question, really, without knowing what the tweaks are that the Blazers have in mind. With Graham being waived and Dixon and Magloire apparently being showcased, the Blazers could go any of a number of different directions with their tweaks. However, I also suspect that Sergio or Dickau is on the trade block as well. The reason I think this is that Nate is (or has been, at least) firmly committed to Jack and Roy. With those two able to share the PG duties, the Blazers probably dont need 2 additional backup PGs. And although Sergio is clearly the better player of the two, that fact makes him more attractive as trade bait. And lets face it, the Blazers are going to have to give up a mildly attractive player to move Dixon and/or Magloire.

But here is my stab at it. Guys I *think* the Blazers are firmly committed to keeping as the core for next season and beyond (in order listed on the blazers.com roster):

Randolph (but I could be surprised)
Przybilla
Miles (surprise!)
Udoka
Roy
Jack
Webster (a little iffy on this one, but I will go with it for now)
Aldridge

Which would leave the following players on the block:

Dickau
Dixon
Outlaw
LaFrentz (good luck moving him, though)
Magloire
Rodriguez

That looks like a lot of players on the block, which would imply that the Blazers are still in rebuild mode, but two things about that:

1. Any of those guys on the block (in my theory) could also factor into the Blazers future plans and could be kept. Most likely to be kept are LaFrentz (huge contract and sliding downhill fast). Outlaw would seem to be a surprise block move, but if Miles is healthy and mentally into it, he IS the best SF we have. And Ime is much more consistent and much more of a Nate Guy than Outlaw. AND in the long-run, LaMarcus is a much more attractive PF than Outlaw. So the Blazers have both SF and PF covered well IF Miles rejoins the team. AND, like Rodriguez, Outlaw would probably be some nice trade-sweetener.

2. If you look at that list closely, you see that all of those guys are reserves. Rebuilding focuses on establishing your core (by my definition, anyway). Tweaking fills in the role-players. And thats what it looks like the Blazers are doing now.

So assuming the Blazers will move all of those block players - except ONE of either Dickau or Rodriguez (of of the two, I think Rodriguez is most likely to be moved for reasons given above), and not knowing who the Blazers have in mind for the resulting empty roster spots, heres what I think the post-deadline lineup looks like:

PG: Jack/Roy/Dickau
SG: Roy/Webster/?
SF: Miles/Udoka/?
PF: Randolph/Aldridge/?
C: Przybilla/Adlridge/?

And, for now (with Miles being injured and all), I think the Blazers will keep Ime in the starting SF spot and look to acquire Luke Jackson from the NBDL as his backup (as current rumors suggest).

That leaves 5 roster spots open for other incoming players - but they are RESERVE spots, not starters. And, again, a lot of it depends on what the Blazers decide they want to do with Miles. A starting lineup of:

PG: Jack
SG: Roy
SF: Miles
PF: Randolph
C: Przybilla

Would be pretty good/competitive next season, IMO.

Hope that answers your question.

PBF


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Rookie Savior is an oxymoron....


Tell that to Tim Duncan


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> boo hoo...
> 
> stop crying. were rebuilding, and imo doing an okay (although not great) job at doing so.


It's not "boo hoo." It's "zzzzzzz" from all of us fans tired of the constant excuses for poor, inconsistent play.

On another point, I'm really sick of people using the example of more wins than a season ago being such great progress. We were the worst team in the league last year in an almost unwatchable season. There's little reason that with good defense and smart play this couldn't be a near .500 win team. My expectations are for hard effort and good defense. That's not too much to ask even from a team constantly "rebuilding".


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

GREG ODEN, HERE WE COME!!!

Oh, you decided not to declare....


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

can we please not talk about something 6 months down the road and talk about something that will happen tomorrow or the next day against the kings. good god...it's sick to see those kind of posts.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> can we please not talk about something 6 months down the road and talk about something that will happen tomorrow or the next day against the kings. good god...it's sick to see those kind of posts.
> 
> GO BLAZERS!


I'm pretty sure nobody here wants to even think about what the Kings are going to do to us.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Or how about Miami on Sunday! Wade is probably 40% chance (my guess) since he is doubtful against Phoenix for Friday (1/5/07).


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

deleted personal attack. 

Everyone: let's try to talk about basketball, not posters. Thanks.

barfo


----------

